# ESV Giant Print Coming Soon



## Berean (Mar 17, 2011)

For those who are older or whose eyes would appreciate less strain, Crossway is coming out with a 14-point ESV in both genuine leather and Tru-Tone, both with sewn bindings. The release date is supposed to be May 31st of this year.

Black Leather Giant Print Bible | Bibles | Crossway

TruTone Brown Giant Print Bible | Bibles | Crossway


----------



## Wayne (Mar 17, 2011)

And just how much will the seven volume set cost?


----------



## Michael (Mar 18, 2011)

Wayne said:


> And just how much will the seven volume set cost?


----------



## Michael (Mar 18, 2011)

Seriously, I would love a large print ESV with red under gold gilt edges. Sadly I don't think such a thing exists yet.


----------



## ClayPot (Mar 18, 2011)

That's really great! Maybe we should do the forum in giant print?


----------



## Berean (Mar 18, 2011)

Wayne said:


> And just how much will the seven volume set cost?



The fine print says that it includes a 2-wheel dolly with every purchase. 

---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------




jpfrench81 said:


> That's really great!



"Speak up, boy!"


----------

